# More Americans studying in less traditional countries abroad, research shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A significant number of US students are studying abroad in less traditional countries such as South America, Africa and the Middle East, a new report shows. Almost half of the top 25 foreign educational destinations for Americans were outside Western Europe and in countries where English is not the main language, the report from the [...]

Click to read the full news article: More Americans studying in less traditional countries abroad, research shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Very interesting article. It's the second article I read this month on this subject. The other one was saying more Americans are studying abroad because of the cost.
Also a lot of European universities are now offering their courses in English to attract foreign students. This makes it easier for the Erasmus program to work.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is a very interesting article. I wish I had studied in a non-English speaking country. My mom wanted to send me to a Spanish speaking country for undergrad as I started learning Spanish when I was 10, but I told her that I was an "adult" and she couldn't tell me what to do. Now, I regret it, would have loved to study in Argentina or Spain or any non-English speaking country. Hindsight is always best...


----------



## patty86 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think that american society is more diverse than ever so it is not surprising; many americans with eaztern european, latin-american and african backgrounds study there.
Oh the other hand, other students might be studying there because the education cost is much lower there than the US or anywhere else in Europe, and good academic standards can be found in some institutions there.


----------

